# Paragon Mini



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 8, 2019)

Here's a fresh one. The last Paragon I made was called the Pom Pom so this time around I decided to go in a different direction. I call it the Holy Couplet. I found the bat-nun lady on an old movie poster for a film called "Nunsploitation"  

With this one I wanted to match the knob colors to their respective LEDs. I used pin headers to attach the breakout boards to the main board but in order to do so I had to slightly move the drill holes for the footswitch and LEDs. I used my old standby P-Touch for all labels and red on clear tape. I had to print the lady in three tapes, the body and each wing. The font is called Kokoschka. Cream Tayda enclosure. BLMS Brutalist knobs. I used NOS MA856 & 1S1588 diodes for this build.


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 8, 2019)

Totally awesome , nice bat Nun graphic and very clean work !

Mike


----------



## zgrav (Oct 8, 2019)

well thought out, and nicely put together.


----------



## twebb6778 (Oct 8, 2019)

That's a slick looking pedal, nice work!


----------



## Barry (Oct 8, 2019)

Great job as usual!


----------



## ErickPulido (Oct 8, 2019)

Great, looks so classy, I have always wanted to build one but those unobtanium diodes make me stop.


----------



## Barry (Oct 8, 2019)

ErickPulido said:


> Great, looks so classy, I have always wanted to build one but those unobtanium diodes make me stop.


I've built KOT clones with and without the magic diodes, and they all sound great


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 8, 2019)

Thanks folks! Yeah, I was just gonna say that. I think 1N4148s work and they are dirt cheap. About $20 for the fancy diodes, or $1 for the cheap. I went with the mojo NOS because yolo.


----------



## ErickPulido (Oct 8, 2019)

Barry said:


> I've built KOT clones with and without the magic diodes, and they all sound great


Thanks gotta build one and listen it


----------

